# Red and Black Knight model reissues from Revell!



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I saw on Cults website that Revell will reissue the Aurora Black and Red Knights! Good news I'd say! Hopefully, if they do well, the Silver, Blue and Gold Knight on Horse might follow..


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's like a second rebirth for plastic! AWESOME!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Definitely the Gold Knight on Horse.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Gets better all the time!!
Steve


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The red knight has been a bit scarcer than the other three foot knights as they were reissued in the 70's early 80's? It seems I heard Polks hobby had Revell do a run of those at that time. A bucnh of them were sold through the tower of London exibition that came to a few museums in the US back in 82-83. I saw it in Cincinati, they had pallets stacked high of the black, silver and blue. I got two of each. I thought they were old store stock at the time. later I heard the were made for Polks.. I bet you could sell a bundle to museums with armour around the world. a great gift shop item...I'm hoping if they do well, along with the Moebius confederate, maybe we will see the gladiators, pirates and gold knight and apachie. It seems farfetched, but things are moving sooo fast..


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd like to see some new historic figures well done in styrene. There are lots of resin kits out there , but they cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The foot knights were closely modeled after actual suits and pretty darn accurate. The Gold knight was modeled after an existing armour, but not nearly as well done or accurate sadly..I'd almost rather see an all new kit of a fine german gothic armour, more accurate in shape and details. Ahhh, well I'll take what I can get..


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

hint hint...I know some of some of the biggest armour experts in the world..I could hook a company up with a researcher ( in fact one whose special area of study is German gothic armour) who could do things right...if anyone would be interested...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

otto said:


> The red knight has been a bit scarcer than the other three foot knights as they were reissued in the 70's early 80's? It seems I heard Polks hobby had Revell do a run of those at that time. A bucnh of them were sold through the tower of London exibition that came to a few museums in the US back in 82-83. QUOTE]
> 
> I dont think Revell ever ran those, but I know they were produced in Canada for a while after Aurora USA folded. I bought Canadian issues in the late 80s for about $10 each MISB. I passed on the Red Knight... which I regretted. Even today the Canadian issues are the most common.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd be interested in a Joan of Arc in Armor!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I dont think the black fury horse mold is around, for the Gold Knight, the 1972 Black fury kit had the saddle and strap slots filled in.

Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> I'd be interested in a Joan of Arc in Armor!


Airfix made one in 1/12 scale. Its a nice little kit. Heller had the kit out under their name within the last 10 years or so. I have not had the Airfix issue, but the Heller one is good... molded in light grey plastic with a paper flag and decals for Joan's eyes and lips (for the painting challenged). 

This is an old Airfix issue here...

http://www.vecchigiocattoli.it/airfixgiovannaarco.jpg

If you want historic (especially English) figures, Airfix did quiate a few and you can find most of them on eBay now and then fairly cheaply


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Now that Moebius has announced a reissue of the Confederate Raider, they will have the tooling for the horse. Who knows what they might do.... - Denis


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

djnick66 said:


> otto said:
> 
> 
> > The red knight has been a bit scarcer than the other three foot knights as they were reissued in the 70's early 80's? It seems I heard Polks hobby had Revell do a run of those at that time. A bucnh of them were sold through the tower of London exibition that came to a few museums in the US back in 82-83. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I bought a set of the Knights in the early 80's as well. I sold them several years ago and have regretted it ever since. Now I will be able to build at least two of them! Like Otto, I am now a little bit hopeful that if these sell well we might see others :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aurora made kits in the UK as well as Canada. I have a Stalin tank in a Dutch box as well


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> otto said:
> 
> 
> > The red knight has been a bit scarcer than the other three foot knights as they were reissued in the 70's early 80's? It seems I heard Polks hobby had Revell do a run of those at that time. A bucnh of them were sold through the tower of London exibition that came to a few museums in the US back in 82-83. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great news, I've been wanting the Red Knight for years.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What about "The Glow Knight"...or am I just shooting myself in the foot (or head)?

You know what would be interesting as a side thing...liscencing permitting...a Scooby-Doo Black Knight moel kit.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Is Culttvman taking pre-orders for the red and black knights yet? I don't see pre-order info mentioned on the site ... but maybe I just missed it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THe knights were issued in different forms by Aurora. Some came with shields and in the 70s some where in chromed plastic in big square boxes like the monsters and tanks.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The original issues Knights from the 1950's have very high gloss plastic, no flash, very nice indeed.
randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The plastic is glossy and smooth becuase older Aurora molds were well polished. This gave the nice glossy effect on the finished kit. The Schiffer book on the history of Aurora goes into a lot of detail about how the figure kits and knights were tooled up. Interesting stuff...

I have a built Blue Knight in my shop... and boxed versions of the Black and Silver knight with him. All are really well done kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice to see these kits returning!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Frankie-boy - 

My wholesallers are trying to get in touch with Revell. If they're sucessful, I'll be carrying the knights in my store, Monster Hobbies sometime in the future.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks, MadCap.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Last I heard, they were going to the big trade show either last weekend or this one, and they're going to talk to thr Revell Rep. Hopefully it all falls into place.


----------

